# RB engine buildups



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

If you have an RB engine, what have you done to it?

I have an Apexi super suction kit with Z32 afms, Nismo downpipe, Nismo exhaust, 1 bar boost and JWT chip. It's making about 400 at the crank.

I have a HKS T04R kit on order for it. Then watch out, hopefully I will be close to the 600 mark.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2002)

lol...i think your the only one in here with one......


do you like it?? what you pay for it?

pics?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2002)

I'll type everything I've added to my machine... 

GTR Bodykit, 18 inch wheels, Recaro front suits, Blitz Dual SBC Boost Controller, Greddy Turbo timer, Drummond motorsport adjustable shock and rebound coilovers, Power FC with hand controller, HKS GT 3040 Turbo (High mount), HKS Stainless Manifold, Trial 46mm External Wastegate, Blitz Air Filter, Mick's Metalcraft front mount Intercooler, Custom Polished Pipework, Greddy Intake Plenum, Greddy Fuel Rail, Sard Injectors, HKS Fuel Pump, oil cooler, Custom Hypertune Oil breather tank, silicon hoses, front and rear strut braces, HKS exhaust.


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Man, I wish I had a Skyline. How much did you pay for the car plust the mods?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

About $29,000 AUD for the vehicle.

And modifications/accessories amount to about $28,000 AUD excluding the audio equipment.


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

How much is that compared to US dollars? Maybe I should move to Austrailia.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

dho said:


> *How much is that compared to US dollars? Maybe I should move to Austrailia. *


 I was there last summer...I miss Australia...its fun. 

When I was there a little less than a year ago 1AUD=~USD0.55


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2002)

Yeah, thats about right. $1 AUD = 0.55-0.56c USD.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2002)

About 32,000 USD. But I have more parts and pieces in the shed yet to go in. I got a lot of parts at wholesale/cost price, from a friend.


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Man, I can't believe I've spent $17,000 including loans that I'm paying to keep my sentra running and all the mods. I could have just saved that and also 13,000 more and I could have had a skyline in Austrailia!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2002)

A very fast Skyline at that. I'm looking forward to getting mine onto the 1/4 mile with the new turbo


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2002)

*? on RB engine*

I also have an RB engine but I don't know if we have the same car because mine is an '89 NISSAN CEFIRO 2.4GTSR japanese version. I'm sure it's an RB engine as the engine model says. Just happy to know that these cars and engines are quite rare and expensive. Do you have any suggestion on extending its life or any preventive maintenance you can advise? Thanks!

It's hard to find nissan parts here in the Philippines and besides it's too expensive. FYI


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2002)

No, two completely different vehicles.

By the way, happy birthday.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2002)

Sorry for my ignorance, anyway my sister works in AUS in Sydney. She's connected with Toshiba at present. Thanks for clearing up things. 

Do you have any suggestion on maintaining the engine?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2002)

Services every 5,000km. Keep it degreased etc.

I dont service or maintain my engine, my mechanic, Nobby, does all that for me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2002)

Im sonic's mechanic! his beast is one of australias greatest skylines! And I say that wiv my honest oppion! A very quick car also! He ova exagerated the 5000km's service! I do it every 1500km's wiv a car of that standards! cheers!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2002)

I couldn't honestly tell when you service the fucking thing. You're always under the bonnet tinkering with something, ya little fucking rabbit. One day you should have a rest and leave my car at the same power ratio for just a few hours. Might be able to get used to it. LOL. Fucking tool.  Cheers cobs.


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Hey, atleast you have someone always tunning your car! I wish I had someone to do that for me... oh wait, i just have a 1.6L sentra, no turbo to tune. What's the most HP/TQ your car will make?


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2002)

350-400 whp, depending on the boost. I'm not too sure about the torque. I'll ask Nobby, as he knows most of the car's performance figures. They are constantly changing, and I havent had a decent dyno run for about 3 months.


----------

